# Want to start my own business retailing replica bags, clothes, shoes, scarfs etc



## missey (1 Sep 2006)

Dont know if this is in the right forum but here goes

Could someone give me some advise

I work in office and i would like to go out and start my own business and open a retail shop.

Has anyone any idea if there would be a problem if i was selling all replica stock i would not be selling them as the real thing.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Sep 2006)

*Re: Replicas*



> *Replicas*


 The title of your query is meaningless. 



In fact the query itself doesn't make much sense:


> Has anyone any idea if there would be a problem if i was selling all replica stock i would not be selling them as the real thing


 What sort of stock are you talking about?


----------



## missey (1 Sep 2006)

*Re: Replicas*

sorry will change it

replica bags, clothes, shoes, scarfs etc


----------



## roxy (1 Sep 2006)

*Re: Replicas*



missey said:


> Has anyone any idea if there would be a problem if i was selling all replica stock i would not be selling them as the real thing.


 
Replica's of what? Would you be trying to pass it off as 'the real thing'?


----------



## missey (1 Sep 2006)

*Re: Replicas*

No ...they would be mirror image handbags & accessories


----------



## Eurofan (1 Sep 2006)

*Re: Replicas*

If they are indeed mirror image handbags etc then you'll find you'll run into serious trademark issues, for example you can't sell copied dvds just by telling everyone they _are_ copies.

However there are a large variety of 'replica' handbags etc available in bulk for next to nothing in the likes of Hong Kong. While superficially these look similar there are distinct differences in the style and particular the actual designs on the bags. It doesn't take much examination to reveal these as replicas and as such their appeal is very limited.

The whole idea is a non-runner.


----------



## roxy (1 Sep 2006)

*Re: Replicas*



missey said:


> No ...they would be mirror image handbags & accessories


 
How good are they? I might buy one! 

Seriously though, you'd be better off getting a market stall or something to sell them, if that is legal? Or get an ebay shop, loads of stuff like that floating around on there.


----------



## ontour (1 Sep 2006)

*Re: Replicas*

is replica not just a nice way of saying counterfeit?

Unfortunately these companies do not see imitation as a form of flattery.

There was an article in the paper this week about the police in the north raiding a fair and seizing a lot of "replica" merchandise.


----------



## liteweight (1 Sep 2006)

*Re: Replicas*

They've recently brought in a law in Italy to try to counteract this practice. Anyone seen buying a 'fake' can be fined on the spot 3K. This rises to 10K if you leave it more than a week to pay!! Tourists are also charged and if they do not pay will be arrested when next they visit Italy!!! Ignorance of the law is definitely no defence.


----------



## wiggzie (1 Sep 2006)

*Re: Replicas*

surely this must be a joke? no one could be stupid enough think this was legal.


----------



## Eurofan (1 Sep 2006)

*Re: Replicas*

Hong Kong has become very interesting in this respect, they will happily (and legally) sell you replicas all day long. The differences are significant enough to avoid trademark problems and are completely obvious to anyone even vaguely familar with the brand.

The 'fakes' are hidden underneath and will be presented if you specifically ask, naturally these _do_ breach copyright and are completely illegal.

If it's replicas you're interested in Missy i suspect you may find the market is more limited than you imagine, if it's fakes then as i said earlier it's a non-runner for obvious reasons.


----------



## exile (7 Sep 2006)

*Re: Replicas*



liteweight said:


> They've recently brought in a law in Italy to try to counteract this practice. Anyone seen buying a 'fake' can be fined on the spot 3K. This rises to 10K if you leave it more than a week to pay!! Tourists are also charged and if they do not pay will be arrested when next they visit Italy!!! Ignorance of the law is definitely no defence.



Ignorance of the _law_ may be no excuse but what if the person doesn't know they're buying a fake?


----------



## liteweight (7 Sep 2006)

*Re: Replicas*



exile said:


> Ignorance of the _law_ may be no excuse but what if the person doesn't know they're buying a fake?



I suppose they'd have to fight their corner then but that could be expensive.


----------



## Kiddo (7 Sep 2006)

*Re: Replicas*



exile said:


> Ignorance of the _law_ may be no excuse but what if the person doesn't know they're buying a fake?


 

Well if they are buying a Gucci bag for €20 from some guy on the street, they'd be fairly stupid to think it was real 

These hawkers are all over the place in Italy. Usually they have a big sheet on the ground with the bags laid out on it or a cardboard "stall" with watches and sunglasses. When the police come along they simply lift up the sheet like a knapsack/fold up their stall and walk off.


----------



## Glenbhoy (7 Sep 2006)

> Anyone seen buying a 'fake' can be fined on the spot 3K. This rises to 10K if you leave it more than a week to pay!! Tourists are also charged and if they do not pay will be arrested when next they visit Italy!!! Ignorance of the law is definitely no defence.


Italy also has a law wherein it's an offence to have a mobile phone closer than 6 inches to your head, it's not enforced like many laws in Italy.
Maybe the OP is talking about goods which are imitations but have different names, you know MIKE trainers, and GUCCHI bags etc??


----------



## exile (7 Sep 2006)

*Re: Replicas*



Kiddo said:


> Well if they are buying a Gucci bag for €20 from some guy on the street, they'd be fairly stupid to think it was real



Sure.. but what if it's not 20 Euro and they're the ones being scammed?  It might not happen with bags but it does happen with fake electronics.  Doesn't seem right to prosecute the person being scammed!


----------

